# Finding a show



## jo-pop

So I am thinking of trying Thomas at a few shows to see how he gets on. I have looked on the GCCF show list and cannot seem to find any anywhere near me (East Yorkshire) till next summer. I am also lookinh at TICA and the next one I can see which is anywhere near me is Brigg, Lincolnshire in March.
Does anybody know of any in Yorkshire/Lincolnshire before March that I may have overlooked.

A few people have advised that I should start him as early as possible but if I wait till March he will be 7 months old. Is this too late? I don't want to travel him long distances for his first few shows. He didn't enjoy the trip home in the car from his breeders (2 hrs) so I may have to take him on a few short drives to get him used to travelling.


----------



## rcmadd

nothing on the gccf show list.. nearest will be nottingham

other than that.. then its preston or wigan


----------



## raggs

How far is Wigan or Nottingham from you Jo ?? if its a couple of hours then that shouldnt be a prob for a kitten travelling safely in a car..Ive also checked the GCCF show list for you, but i dont know if there are any other shows near you ..........Chris


----------



## jo-pop

Wigan is about 2 hrs away and Notts 1hr 45 ish so I suppose not too far as it took 2 hours coming back from the breeders. Maybe I will do as i suugested earlier and take him on a couple of short car journeys in the mean time. The vets is onlt a five minute drive so hardly anything at all, maybe a few trips out would be a good plan.

Thank you for looking for me, I just didn't know if maybe there are other places I wasn't looking.

I still think I will do the TICA one in March too.


----------



## IndysMamma

I'm in North Lincs so I feel your pain  am going Preston in March but that's about my distance limit


----------



## jo-pop

Whereabouts in North Lincs are you? Just wondering as you're prob quite near me, i'm in Hessle


----------



## jo-pop

Looking at the Notts one on 21st jan. Entries close Monday. Need to decide tonight if to go or not really eeek


----------



## IndysMamma

I'm near S****horpe so under an hour away 

cannae afford Notts as well as the others I have scheduled cos as well as show entries I have stall fees  it's a good show if you go though


----------



## raggs

jo-pop said:


> Looking at the Notts one on 21st jan. Entries close Monday. Need to decide tonight if to go or not really eeek


You will prob find that most GCCF shows are extending there entry dates at the moment as numbers have been down , if you ring the show manager they can advise if the date has been extended or not...1hr 45mins isnt too far to travel really, although i must say we are very lucky as our lads dont mind travelling , we dont hear them while they are in the car , i can only imagine if a cat didnt like travelling , just driving down the road with a cat howling like a banshie would be too much...........good luck.......Chris


----------



## jo-pop

On the way home he cried for half an he poor lad, but settled down for the rest of the way. I wonder if it is too far to go to Notts at such an early stage. Doesn't give much time for him to get used to travelling on a few little trips. Might just start taking him with me on short journeys.

Will call the show manager and check if I do have more time to consider it


----------



## rcmadd

im at the notts/derby show with 1 in ped pet.. but its only 15 mins from me..:biggrin:

we have travelled to bingley which is 2 hr away.. we let ours loose in the car as we found they settled better


----------



## jo-pop

I am told if I get entry in next week I'm ok so I'm considering it but just a question on entry.
I get 4 classes, of course he'll be in the BSH colourpoint kitten class but which of the others would be most suitable? 3 more

BSH Novice kitten (never won 1st)
BSH Maiden kitten (never been placed)
BSH Debutante kitten (1st show)
BSH Non-self kitten


Which of those should I go for? It would be three out of those for if I decide to go. Any tips?


----------



## IndysMamma

well Debutante you can only enter once 

you could also enter 

AC Kitten Not Bred By Exhibitor
AC Visitors Kitten

and so on


----------



## jo-pop

IndysMamma said:


> well Debutante you can only enter once
> 
> you could also enter
> 
> AC Kitten Not Bred By Exhibitor
> AC Visitors Kitten
> 
> and so on


Yes I suppose debutante he should enter. Minimum 4 classes max 6 but wouldn't want to do too many if it's his first. Still just pondering it.
Do you ever enter any TICA shows Indysmamma? (btw, couldn't look for you on fb as for some reason the search on my iPhone app is playing up, will do next week)


----------



## Biawhiska

try and pick side classes with 3 different judges, get different opinions then.


----------



## rcmadd

downside to getting all differant judges.... not all do write-ups for side classes...


----------



## jo-pop

I have this week to enter if I am going. Just not sure yet if it's too far for first one. Thomas' breeder is going though too so would be great for her to show me the ropes plus would be great to meet you rcmadd.
I just have to check all paperwork is in order and decide on my classes if I do decide to enter


----------



## rcmadd

well.. go then.. everyone is friendly:biggrin:

i will be in ped pet section with a ball of fluff(not a kitten either):biggrin:

if needs must.. you can ask the show manager for a "show buddy" to show you the ropes.


----------

